# Koi ? Nö! Shubunkin & Co.



## Springmaus (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

 nein natürlich keine Koi   aber ich find das sind sehr schöne Fische


----------



## California1 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Hallo,
da stimme ich dir zu, die sehen echt schick aus 

lg


----------



## LotP (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Hi,
ist der zweite kein Koi? Die andern sind mir klar. Aber Kopf in "hautfarben" vom Körper abgesetzt kenne ich so nur von Koi.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

sehr schöne fischis.
ich habe auch neue __ shubunkin und finde diese fische sehr schön,muss nicht immer koi sein,
sind deine auf immer am betteln nach futter und so mega verfressen???


----------



## Michael H (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Ich find auch muß nicht Unbedingt Koi sein , find die __ Shubunkin auch schön , will auch komplett Umstellen auf Shubunkin , gefallen mir einfach gut


----------



## Springmaus (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Hallo,

@LotP: Keine Barteln   

 


Gerade weil der sooo aussieht musste er mit


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Hi,

alles schöne __ Kometenschweif -formen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Hallo doris,
ich suche ja schon länger einen " Butterfly " Koi, aber wenn ich Deine __ Shubunkin so sehe, könnte ich
mich damit auch ganz schnell anfreunden . Wunderschön !!!


----------



## Springmaus (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Hallo,

@Jolantha:  Schön wenn Du welche hast ! Bilder ! 

Für Leute die eigentlich gern Koi hätten aber der Teich zu klein ist.

Perfekt 

 Schade das Eva - Maria noch nicht hier gewesen is die hat auch wunderschöne Shubis


----------



## Springmaus (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Hallo


Das kann doch nicht sein ! Wo sind die Shubi Fotos


Los ab marsch Leute Fotos machen unsere Shubis sind doch mind. genauso schön

wie die Kois!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Hi Doris,

Kois gibt's net, die Mehrzahl davon heißt ebenfalls Koi (heißt ja auch der Karpfen und mehrere sind dann die Karpfen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

So - ich hab die Koi-Bilder jetzt mal aussortiert. Die sind jetzt hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39772

Es muss doch auch mal einen Thread ohne Koi geben 
Hier also bitte nur Bilder  Shubunkin & Co.


----------



## Ansaj (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

 

 

Meine 22 cm großen Shubi Weibchen Yu Long und Mizu vorm Umsetzen in den Teich


----------



## jolantha (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Doris,
> 
> Kois gibt's net, die Mehrzahl davon heißt ebenfalls Koi (heißt ja auch der Karpfen und mehrere sind dann die Karpfen)
> 
> MfG Frank



Hallo Frank : Irrtum !!!!!!! 

Klug*******rmodus an : 

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Koi

Klug*******rmodus aus .


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

... morgen werde ich Bilder unserer Shubis einstellen,
habe heute gerade erst noch welche gemacht,
kann aber gerade nicht an die große Maschine.


----------



## Springmaus (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo,

@ Eva-Maria: Dachte schon Du melderst Dich gar nicht 

Bilder


----------



## Moonlight (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Sagt mal, hat keiner einen sarasa? 
Hab mal gehört die sehen wie koi in kleinformat aus 
Hab noch nie einen gesehen 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Mandy,

das glaub ich jetzt aber nicht... 

Hab mal ein Foto aus meinem ehemaligen Übergangslager. Koi und Sarasa bei der Fütterung. Mal sehen, ob du erkennst was was ist...

 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Stadtkind (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hier hast du einen Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hey Holger,

Nicht wirklich 

@ petra,
Der ist ja hübsch.

Ich stelle fest: sarasa sind tatsächlich koi im kleinformat.

Ihr zwei, wie groß sind denn eure sarasa?

Mandy


----------



## Stadtkind (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hmm, schätze mal so 12-14 cm


----------



## muh.gp (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hi,

meine sind den zweiten Sommer im Teich und dürften so zwischen 12 und 15 cm groß sein.

Grüße!


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

moin zusammen,
und nu' wie versprochen ein paar Bilder zu unseren Shubunkin und Sarasa

2 Sarasa
 

und dann "die Bunten", die immer wieder mal ein wenig Farbe wechseln


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Also ehrlich. . .wenn ich keine koi hätte würde ich mich auch für shubunkin und sarasa entscheiden.

Sehr schöne fische 

Mandy


----------



## Springmaus (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo,

@Eva-Maria:   :smoki kannst Du mir bitte mal erklären wie Du diese Megagei... Fotos

hinbekommst. 

  Ich möchte auch sooo schöne Fotos machen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hi Doris,
danke für Dein Kompliment.
Ich sehe möglichst zu, dass ich die Fische in den Flachwasserbereich locke, damit ich einen guten Bildhintergrund habe und dieser sich nicht einfach nur dunkel darstellt.
Dann nehme ich entweder ein 200er Tele oder aber auch schon mal ein Makroobjektiv.
Ich sehe zu, dass ich sie ein wenig anlocke mit Futter, sehen sie mich am Teich... glauben sie sowieso immer, dass es jetzt was Leckeres gibt 
Und dann braucht's Geduld, Geduld und nochmals Geduld.... sie kriegen mit, wenn die Kamera auf sie gerichtet wird, dann haben sie auch schon mal Angst und tauchen schnell ab.


----------



## slavina (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Wow,
wirklich geniale Fotos von Euren Fischen....hab es auch mal versucht,gar nicht so einfach !
Hier mein Versuch.
LG,
Tina


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hallo Tina,
Deine Bande schaut klasse aus!
Zum Fotografieren wäre ein Pol-Filter vor dem Objektiv hilfreich,
damit nimmt man die Wasserspiegelung und hat einen "glasklaren Blick"
auf die Fische


----------



## slavina (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Eva- Maria,
danke Dir für den Hinweis
ich versuche es nächstes mal damit.Deine Fotos sind ganz fantastisch.
LG,
Tina


----------



## CityCobra (14. Juli 2013)

Hier ein Bild von meinen Fischen:





Sorry für die Qualität, ist mit dem iPhone geknipst.


----------



## jolantha (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Eva - Maria , den will ich haben :

_Edit: Foto geklaut bei Eva-Maria!_


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hi Jola,
denkste 
Habe ich lange nach gesucht, solch' Rote sind eher selten....
heute... VOR dem Füttern....
verfressene Bande 

   

selbst Jonny liebt die Mehlwürmer
 

... und die __ Frösche sind schon fast handzahm,
schwupps sind sie da, wenn sie sehen, dass ich die Leckerli in Händen halte


----------



## Springmaus (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo,

wie immer tolle Bilder!



Gibbet denn hier keine anderen User die auch Shubis haben ?


----------



## Kitara (16. Juli 2013)

Habe seit Samstag ganz frisch 3 Shubis, 2 Sarasa und 2 Schleier im Teich. Die beiden Schleier sind zwar ein ganz klein bisschen langsamer als die andren, aber halten trotzdem gut mit. Sind halt momentan auch viel kleiner. 

Hab bisher nur Handy-Fotos. Mit der grossen Kamera muss ichs mal testen.












Den rot/schwarzen oben hätt ich ja auch genommen. Findet man wirklich selten...


----------



## Goofy77 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> hi Jola,
> denkste
> Habe ich lange nach gesucht, solch' Rote sind eher selten....



Hallo Eva-Maria,

darf ich fragen wo du die gefunden hast? Bin auch auf der Suche, bisher aber leider ohne Erfolg...


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hi Goofy (haste auch 'nen richtigen Namen?)
meinst Du jetzt speziell den roten (Kaliko)-Shubi
oder Shubunkin allgemein?


----------



## lotta (17. Juli 2013)

*Nur junge Goldis*

Hallo
Ich möchte euch mal 3 meiner jungen Godfische von letzten Jahr zeigen, 
ich find die Farbveränderung  spannend,
auch wenn es keine __ Shubunkin oder Koi sind


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nur junge Goldis*

schick....... ich finde es auch toll, wie schnell die oft die Farbe wechseln


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Die lassen wir als "&Co." gelten - sind ja keine Koi


----------



## Springmaus (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo,

@ Blumenelse:  der ist gut   "  & Co "


----------



## lotta (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Danke Christine, 
da freuen sich die "nur Goldis" aber 
doch, wir haben auch einen Shubunkin,
das ist unser "Hans-Peter"


----------



## Goofy77 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> hi Goofy (haste auch 'nen richtigen Namen?)
> meinst Du jetzt speziell den roten (Kaliko)-Shubi
> oder Shubunkin allgemein?



Es gibt Leute die nennen mich auch Frank... 

Meinte speziell den roten. Hab bisher grau/ blau bei uns gefunden, wobei es bei uns leider auch keinen richtigen Fachhändler gibt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Moin Frank,
den Kaliko habe ich hier im Dorf gekriegt.
Wir haben hier einen Tierbedarfsladen,
der von einem jungen Mann geführt wird, der eigentlich
in der "Fischszene" zuhause ist und selber züchtet
bzw. immer mal wieder von anderen Züchtern Shubunkin- und Sarasa-Lieferungen
 kriegt... der hatte den Kaliko und rief mich gleich an - Glück für mich
Ansonsten weiß ich, dass "Dehner" oder auch die "Fischfarm Schubert" 
manchmal richtig schicke Sarasa-Exemplare haben.
Ob dann auch Kaliko zu haben sind, weiß ich leider nicht
und über die Qualität der Fische von dort kann ich mir auch kein Urteil erlauben.
Hoffe, dies hilft Dir ein wenig weiter,
einen schönen Tag wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## Goofy77 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Ich danke dir...

Dann such ich mal weiter hier bei uns in der Gegend und hoffe in der Zwischenzeit auf weitere
tolle Bilder...


----------



## einfachichKO (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

ich habe es heute geschafft auch von meinen Schubis 1-2 Bilder zu bekommen, was ja nicht immer so einfach ist... sind mit dem Handy gemachrt und deshalb vielleicht nicht ganz so toll von der Quali...

Der mit dem roten Kopf ist mittlerweile schon fast Handzahm und lässt sich tatsächlich streicheln...


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

moin,
ich sag' nur "Mehlwürmer".... da sind unsere so verrückt drauf,
dass ich sie tatsächlich aus der Hand füttern kann.
Ist immer gut, dann kann man sie sich auch genauer anschauen,
von wegen gesund oder nicht....


----------



## lotta (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hallo, 
meine Goldfische, Shubunkin und Koi,
fressen auch ganz normale Koikügelchen  oder Stiks aus der Hand.
Kommen auch um an Fingern und Zehen zu knabbern, wenn ich sie ohne Futter reinhänge.


----------



## einfachichKO (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Moin moin...

...Mehlwürmer? Hä hä..das muß ich mal ausprobieren, danke für den Tip 

Das die sofort angeschwommen kommen wenn ich die Hand ins Wasser halte und ein wenig mit den Finger wedel,  hab ich schon festgestellt, das tun meine auch, sie denken halt es gibt was zu fressen...


----------



## inge50 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo,

ich hab heute auch versucht meine Bande vor die Linse zu bekommen.

     


Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hi Inge,
der "Blacky" auf dem ersten Bild schaut traumhaft schön aus.
Habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## lotta (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Tolle Fische hast du Inge


----------



## einfachichKO (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Inge, der Blacky sieht wirklich toll aus, gefällt mir auch sehr gut...


----------



## Vincent97 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo zusammen,

Nicht nur schönen Farben hat der Blacky , sondern auch wunderschöne Flossen. 

Hier mal zwei Bilder meiner Shubunkins:


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

moin Vincent,
auch Deine Shubis schauen klasse aus.
Ich finde es immer wieder genial, dass sie alle
wie sie da sind... farblich absolute Unikate darstellen 
Und als wär dies nicht schon genug, wechseln sie auch noch die Farben,
Natur ist doch klasse!
Die Fische mit den extrem langen Flossen.... so habe ich mir von einem
Fischspezialisten sagen lassen.... na klar.... sind mal wieder die Männchen!!!  
Irgendwie unfair!:evil


----------



## Michael H (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Ab wann Wechseln den die Shubunkins die Farbe ...?
War jetzt 2 Wochen in Urlaub und mein Große Shubunkin ist nicht mehr Blau , Schwarz , Rot  sondern ist der Bauch nun Gelb und der Rest Schwarz .
Vielleicht hab ich Glück , und kann von ihm mal ein Bild machen . ( die halten ja nicht still die Kerlchen )


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hi Michael,
die wechseln die Farbe wie sie lustig sind.....
ich jedenfalls habe noch nix gefunden an dem ich die Farbwechsel
festmachen kann...
... und wenn Du mal ein paar Mehlwürmer zum Füttern hast,
sollst sehen wie Du ruckzuck gute Fotos hinkriegst


----------



## Tyra3 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo, 

Ihr habt alle so schöne Fische, da komm ich richtig ins schwärmen 
Leider muss ich noch bis zum nächsten Frühling waren, aber bei so schönen Fischen ist es echt schwer sich zu gedulden 

LG Markus


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hi Manfred,
schwärm Du ruhig noch ein wenig länger... 
den Fischen soll's ja dann auch gutgehen bei Dir...
ergo mußt Du erst einmal die Voraussetzungen schaffen
das wird schon.... nur Geduld!


----------



## Tyra3 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Eva-Maria, 
Meinst du mich mit Manfred, weil ich Markus bin 

Ja, da hast du wohl recht und meine Pflanzen müssen ja auch erst alle wachsen 

Ich habe aber nochmal ne Frage, bekommt jeder Shubunkin oder Sarasa so lange schöne Flossen oder hängt das vom Fisch ab? 
Würde man bei jungen Shubunkin & Co. schon sehenm dass die lange Flossen bekommen oder wächst das erst später länger?

LG Markus


----------



## Calypso (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Guten Morgen =)

ich mag den einfachen __ Goldfisch und den Grasgoldfisch besonders, aber ich hab sie alle lieb  Inges blacky oder der Stracciatella von Slavina sind echt imposant. Die Fische sind alle wunderschön. Schreibt doch vielleicht dazu wie groß oder alt eure Goldies sind oder wie ihr zu ihnen gekommen seid. Unsere sind noch relativ jung, die meisten so 2-3 Jahre. Shubunkin Goldfische haben wir auch dabei. Der kleinste ist noch so jung, dass er sich die meißte Zeit versteckt.



> Ich habe aber nochmal ne Frage, bekommt jeder Shubunkin oder Sarasa so lange schöne Flossen oder hängt das vom Fisch ab? Würde man bei jungen Shubunkin & Co. schon sehenm dass die lange Flossen bekommen oder wächst das erst später länger?



Das hängt von der Genetik ab, meistens haben die Shubunkin lange Flossen. Es werden aber auch welche mit Kurzen gezüchtet z.B. London Shubunkin. Man sieht bei den Babyshubunkins schon die Veranlagung, aber die Schwanzflosse wird mit den Jahren oft noch sehr ausladend je nach Genetik. Sarasa,- und Kalikofärbung gibt es bei allen Goldfischarten. Hat der Fisch die Kalikofärbung spricht man vom Shubunkin, ist er rot/weiss sagt man Sarasa. So gibt es z.B. Sarasa-Komet. Bei Eva Marias Bildern hab ich ein paar interessante Variationen entdeckt 

Aber das alles sind Züchterfragen und die nehmen das sehr streng mit der "Reinerbigkeit" Ich weiß nur, es ist wie bei Hunden, alles kann rauskommen.


----------



## Tyra3 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Calypso,

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort 

Und deine Fische sehen auch klasse aus 

LG Markus


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

moin Calypso,
schicke Goldis zeigst Du uns da.

Die Sache mit den langen Schleier-Schwanzflossen....
habe mir sagen lassen, dass speziell die männlichen Fische (Shubunkin) zu 
den langen Flossen neigen.... typisch Natur eben... "Mann" will beeindrucken
Stimmt das demzufolge nicht?


----------



## Calypso (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*



> Die Sache mit den langen Schleier-Schwanzflossen....


Deine langhaarigen sind doch Kometen Shubunkins oder hast du Schleierschwänze mit Kalikofärbung? Soviel ich weiß werden bei Kometen die Flossen bei guter Pflege im Alter sehr lang. Weiss nicht ob die Männchen jetzt nochmal ausgeprägtere Flossen haben. Wie ist es denn in deinem Teich?


----------



## Kitara (23. Juli 2013)

Lt. Literatur gibt es unterschiedlich lange Flossen bei den Shubis durch die Zuchtform. Der American __ Shubunkin hat sehr lange Flossen, während der Bristol- und London-Shubunkin kürzere hat und auch eine etwas andere Körperform. 
Mal so aussem Kopf, kann grad nicht ins Buch schauen 

Ob das dann auf die Standard-Shubis aussem "Baumarkt" zutrifft, weiss ich nicht. Da sinds wohl einfache Mice oder nicht ganz dem Zuchtstandard entsprechende Fische.


----------



## Calypso (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Ja Kitara, genau so mein ich das auch alles mal in den Zuchtstandards gelesen zu haben. Kometen (Japanische) Shubunkinvarianten, sind die gängigsten, aber der Züchter besteht dann noch auf eine reinerbige Linie + die Qualitätsmerkmale bei der Flossenform und Farbzeichnung, Sowas gibt es im Zoohandel/Baumarkt normalerweise nicht. Der normale Handel Importiert aus Japan und China meist aber ohne diese "Qualitätsmerkmale". Da fallen die Flossen schonmal länger oder kürzer aus. Ein __ Schleierschwanz ist laut Standard nichtmal ein Shubunkin auch wenn er die Farbe hat.

Eine tolle Zeichnung findet zwar jeder schön, aber Ich finde diesen Zuchtgedanken mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Es werden viel zu viele Jungfische produziert um Sie danach zu töten auf der Suche nach dem Topfisch. Auch will mir nicht in den Kopf wie man ein völlig überzüchtetes, verkrüppeltes Wesen in einem viel zu engen Aquarium als SCHÖN erachten kann, sich sogar Stunden lang darin verlieren kann ins Elend zu blicken und dabei Glück zu empfinden. Ich bin beim lesen schon in Foren gelandet, wo genau dieser Wahnsinn dominiert. Zum Glück ist es hier ganz anders. :


----------



## Tyra3 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Calipso,

Ich habe in deiner Bildergalerie ein Bild mit einem kleinen Wakin __ Goldfisch gesehen, wenn ich fragen darf, wo hast du den her? Und hast du noch mehr, die du abgeben möchtest oder Züchtest du sogar welche?


----------



## Tyra3 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hier nochmal das Bild, irgendwie ist das nicht mit dem letzten Beitrag gekommen


----------



## Tyra3 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Schon wieder nicht???


----------



## Calypso (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Die zwei Babyfische stammen tatsächlich vom privaten Züchter,- hast du ein Auge
Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier Werbung machen darf oder ob der Züchter genannt werden will,
deshalb lieber erstmal per PN.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*



Calypso schrieb:


> Deine langhaarigen sind doch Kometen Shubunkins oder hast du Schleierschwänze mit Kalikofärbung? Soviel ich weiß werden bei Kometen die Flossen bei guter Pflege im Alter sehr lang. Weiss nicht ob die Männchen jetzt nochmal ausgeprägtere Flossen haben. Wie ist es denn in deinem Teich?



Nein, es sind keine Schleierschwänze, die haben ja auch die verdoppelten Schwanzflossen.
Unsere sind schon Shubunkin, ob aber Bristol-, American- oder whatever-Gattung.... kann ich Dir nicht sagen. 
Sie scheinen recht robust zu sein, die 3 großen Blauen (von der Grundfarbe) sind mittlerweile so ca. 20 cm lang und leben seit Anlage des Teichs hier bei uns. 
Ich habe während der "Hochzeiten" festgestellt, dass die mit den längeren Schwanzflossen wohl die männlichen Tiere sein müssen, da sie diejenigen welche sind, die die anderen jagen.
Dies habe ich sowohl bei den Shubunkin als bei den Sarasa festgestellt.


----------



## Calypso (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Das ist ja interessant Eva-Maria. Wie alt sind die Fische denn? Und gabs bei euch schonmal Nachwuchs? Die 2 Männchen bei uns haben seit wenigen Tagen Laichausschlag.../


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

... das Alter kann ich nicht genau bestimmen,
wir haben sie jetzt schon die 5. Saison,
hier mal ein link zu einer Fotodoku,
die meine Aussage stützen soll: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/201

die Bilder habe ich hier am Teich gemacht....
und Nachwuchs hatten wir die letzten Jahre schon reichlich....
dank Jonny & Butch, unsere beiden "gemeinen __ Sonnenbarsche",  haben jedes Jahr aber max. 3 Jungfische überlebt


----------



## Kitara (24. Juli 2013)

Hachja, so zwei Wakin sollen bei mir auch noch einziehen. Schaun mer mal ob das dieses Jahr noch was wird.

Bzgl. Männchen/Weibchen. Ich stelle das Gekabbel im Moment nur bei der Fütterung fest. Da wird dann Kopf an Bauch herumgejagt. Futterneid oder Sexualtrieb?

Bei den Shubis seh ich momentag schwarze Punkte am Kopf. Und ein Sarasa hat im roten einige Schuppen plötzlich dunkel gefärbt. Kann sowas mit dem Laichverhalten zu tun haben oder kann es sein dass das Malachitgrün Oxalat die Fische färbt? 
Musste nämlich behandeln da ein __ Schleierschwanz Pünktchen hatte 
(schon seit ich ihn gekauft hab, war da zu unbedarft beim Kauf und er hats nicht gepackt  ). 
Den andren 6 gehts aber gut.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hi Kitara,
dass der Sarasa dunkel wird.... kenne ich nur zu gut.
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich einen furchtbaren Schreck bekommen,
fingen doch die Sarasa einer nach dem anderen schwarz zu werden...
wie verrückt gesucht... und große Erleichterung, als ich herausfand,
dass es einfach "Hochzeits-Stress" war
Mach doch mal Fotos, wenn es geht, damit wir es uns anschauen können...


----------



## Kitara (24. Juli 2013)

ich schmeiss am WE mal die grosse Kamera an, damit erkennt man dann vielleicht auch was  
sieht schon etwas seltsam aus weil man die dunklen Schuppen einzeln erkennt.

Aber sonst sind alle fit  Nur wenn die Punkte und Färbungen auf Männchen hinweisen dann ist nur ein Sarasa und der "Schleier"-Schwanz weiblich. 

Hoffe halt nur nicht dass es was gesundheitliches ist.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

moin Kitara,
schau mal, so schauten unsere Sarasa, einer nach dem anderen 2010 aus...
kannst Du Dir meinen Schreck vorstellen?

 

Wie es kam... ging es GsD auch wieder,
binnen einiger Wochen.
Seinen Ursprung hatte diese Schwarzfärbung im "Hochzeits-Stress".


----------



## Kitara (25. Juli 2013)

Jaaa genau, so wie deiner auf dem Rücken sieht meiner auch aus. Allerdings vieeel dezenter, also noch nicht so ausgeprägt  Find deinen Sarasa sehr schick, gerade mit dem schwarz *g*. Zählt der unter Kometen-Sarasa? Meine haben viel kürzere Schwanz-Flossen...


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Kitara,
hier noch ein Bild von ihm im Jahr drauf, also 2011 - und zwar vor dem "Hochzeits-Stress".
Wie Du siehst... siehste nix...... nicht eine schwarze Stelle.
Bei diesem Sarasa handelte es sich definitiv um ein männliches Tier,
ich mochte ihn so gut leiden weil er zum einen diese herrliche Schleier-Schwanzflosse 
hatte als auch weil er neugierig und mutig bis zum geht nicht mehr war....
den letzten Winter hat er leider nicht überstanden,
wir waren sehr geknickt


----------



## Kitara (25. Juli 2013)

Schon erstaunlich wie sie da so extrem die Farbe ändern können. Tut mir leid um den Kleinen, war echt ein hübscher Kerl 
Bin mal gespannt ob es dann dieses Jahr noch Nachwuchs geben wird, Saison ist ja eigentlich schon vorbei, grosse Überlebenschancen hat der Nachwuchs dann ja eher nicht...


----------



## Desimona (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hi Doris "Springmaus",
ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch ein Fischteichneuling - aber ich habe Shubis!!!
In die habe ich mich verliebt als ich sie das erste mal sah. Bin ein totaler Fan und habe davon 9 Stück in meinem Teich. In allen farbvielfalten. Sogar ein weißer mit einem kleinen organgen Fleck auf der Stirn. Sieht aus wie ein Minikoi. 
LG Desimona


----------



## lotta (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Zeig doch mal Fotos, Desimona
darüber freuen wir uns immer ganz besonders doll
Wie wärs, vor allem, von deinem "Minikoi"?


----------



## Desimona (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hi Lotta,
meine Kamera ist mit mir zusammen ins Wasser gefallen  als ich die ersten Fotos machen wollte)
War etwas glitschig! Habe nur unteutliche Handy-Fotos. Die Fische sind ja auch erst 6 Wochen in meinem Teich.
Die Kamera wird z.Z. repariert. Aber ich denke in ein/zwei Wochen werde ich sie zurück haben - *dann kommen Fotos.*


----------



## lotta (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Prima, freu mich drauf und alle anderen sicher auch...
P.S. Ich mach meine Fotos *nur* mit dem Handy, die sind gar nicht so schlecht, finde ich


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hi Desimona,
Bilder, wir möchten Bilder.... von Deinen Schönheiten


----------



## Kitara (27. Juli 2013)

Hab heute zwei Wakin in Goldfischfarbe aus dem grossen Verkaufsbecken mit "normalen" fischen lassen. Hätte ja gern weiss/rote gehabt aber was solls, die beiden "Fundstücke" sind auch nett anzusehn


----------



## rcnerd (27. Juli 2013)

Ein fröhliches Hallo an diesem heißen Samstag Nachmittag, hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen glücklich im kühlen Teich lebenden fischlein( bei diesen Temperaturen ist doch so ein Teich der einzig kühle Ort wo es noch erträglich ist) leider hab ich keine Ahnung um welche Art es sich handelt, aber vielleicht könnt ihr da Abhilfe schafffen. Liebe grüße Marco


----------



## rcnerd (27. Juli 2013)

Ach ja Bilder


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

moin Marco,
die blauen auf dem ersten Bild definitiv Shubunkin,
die orangeroten sind wohl normale Goldfische
der größere schwarz-gelbe auf dem ersten Bild schaut mir nach einem Butterfly-Koi aus... da hat's aber Fachleute hier, die das vermutlich (besser) wissen


----------



## einfachichKO (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hi Marco...

...interesannte SCheckung hat der kleine links, http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/07/27/5u9u4y4a.jpg
schwarz-gelb...ist das ein BVB Schubunki? 

Lad doch mal Deine Bilder hier im Bord hoch, geht einfacher mit dem anschauen, weil die Fotos dann alle in einer Galerie pro Post angezeigt werden, Text schreiben und einfach Bilder/Dateien einfügen anklicken...


----------



## Ansaj (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Der große schwarz-gelbe scheint mir ein Goldi im Umfärben zu sein. Gelbe werden doch wie die normalen orangen sicherlich auch dunkel geboren.
Der kleine schwarz-gelbe scheint mir ein junger Koi zu sein (der blaue rechts im vorletztem Bild mit normalen Flossen könnte auch statt Shubi Koi sein). Musst mal nach Barteln suchen, Marco


----------



## Desimona (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hi Eva-Maria,
mit den Fotos dauert's noch ein bischen. Bin mit Kamera in den Teich gefallen - habe sie noch nicht zurück.
Dann hatte ich auch noch Pech - hatte gleich nach einigen Wochen __ Parasiten an den Fischen und drei sind den Parasiten auch erlegen - musste mit einem Mittel behandeln das den Teich in Neongrün färbte. Jetzt kämpfe ich um klares Wasser - aber die Fischlis sind wieder putzmunter 
Das Wetter ist hier z.Z. "düster" aber ich hoffe in ein paar Tagen ist alles wieder O.K und ich kann Fotos machen.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Rheinland sendet
Desimona


----------



## bruce01 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo,ich bin neu in Eurem Forum und bewundere Eure Teiche, habe selber seit ca.10 Jahren einen Teich mit gemischten Besatz, vom Koi über Shubi bis zum Stör.
Ich versuche einmal ein paar Bilder hochzuladen.

es grüßt Euch Bruce


----------



## bruce01 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo,bin noch einmal da, mit Bild,
Bruce


----------



## Christine (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Desimona, die Frage nach Deinem verfärbten Teich findest Du hier: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39973

Hier geht es um Fotos von Shubunkin & Co.!

Die Diskussion, ob rcnerd nun einen Koi hat oder nicht, findet Ihr deshalb hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39974

 Das man immer hinter Euch herräumen muss...


----------



## Desimona (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Kitara,
Wakins sind auch schön - wollte mir auch welche zulegen - allerdings hackte es beim Züchter. Hast'e Fotos zum bestaunen?
LG Desimona


----------



## rcnerd (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Von mir auch ein danke für das neue Thema.


----------



## Desimona (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*


----------



## Kitara (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

@Desimona: Bisher keine Bilder leider, die beiden haben erst 4cm oder so, gegen die andren wirken die wiiiinzig. Hoffe ja dass sie bis zum Herbst noch ein bisschen zulegen damit sie den Winter überstehen 

Heut abend hatten wir nach dem Regen aber wunderschönes Licht am Teich, kommt auf den Bildern garnicht richtig rüber. Nun hat er leider das Bild hier gedreht. Hochkant ist wohl nicht möglich?


----------



## Kitara (28. Juli 2013)

jetzt gehts doch


----------



## Kitara (30. Juli 2013)

unten rechts sieht man die beiden "Wakin" ganz gut.






Von der Grösse her momentan noch ein ganz schönes Stück entfernt von den andren "Brocken"


----------



## slavina (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Wakin habe ich auch einige im Teich,
mal schauen ob es nächstes Jahr mit der Nachzucht klappt.Habe ein wunderschönes Tancho Wakin Weibchen dieses Frühjahr an den __ Reiher verloren :evil :evil !
Deswegen habe ich mir dieses Jahr einige  rot / weisse Wakins gegönnt.Hatte Männerüberschuss und hoffe das wenigstens ein oder zwei weibliche dabei sind.
Mal sehen wie sich die Kerlchen entwickeln.Muss mal neue Fotos machen.
LG,
Tina


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Ein Jungfisch aus 2011,
der bis dato wildfarben war....
auf einmal beginnt er zu färben,
binnen 14 Tagen von braungrau auf gold-schwarz, rasant!


----------



## slavina (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
schön sieht er aus.Bin mal gespannt ob sich das schwarz hält oder ob er komplett orange wird.
Ich hatte im Frühling einen der sah so ähnlich aus. Jetzt ist er komplett orange mit weissen Flossen.
Ich meinte mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das sich die schwarze Farbe in weichem Wasser schlecht hält, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob das so stimmt. Vielleicht findet sich ja hier jemand der davon mehr Ahnung hat.
LG,
Tina


----------



## lotta (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo, 
ich hab auch so einen
Vor einer Woche sah er noch so aus,
  
heute ist er schon, bis auf die Schwanzflosse und ein mini Streifen am Rücken,
total orange.
Das ging innerhalb von kürzester Zeit.

die Geschwister, sehen total anders aus


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

... wir dürfen gespannt sein 
wobei, er ist eher golden (gelb) denn orange,
lassen wir uns überraschen.
Weiches Wasser hat es allerdings auch hier,
wir werden sehen....


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

... habe ihn soeben recht gut erwischt
 

Geht augenscheinlich zügig weiter, mit dem Durchfärben


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

schau mal, Eva Maria
Ich hab meinen auch nochmal abgelichtet
Einmal , in seiner kompletten, erst kürzlich errungenen Schönheit,  
dann einmal neben seinem "Koi Onkel" 

Lustig ist aber, dass er momentan noch nicht rot, wie die meisten anderen Goldfische
 und auch nicht gelb, wie 2 weitere Verwandte ist ...

Und die Geschwister, sehen eben-> so aus :  

Ich finde es toll, diese verrückten Entwicklungen zu beobachten 
und wünsche euch allen ebensoviel Spaß und pure Lebensfreude ,
bei diesem, für mich, immer schöner werdenden Hobby


----------



## Desimona (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

@ Eva-Maria
@Lotta
.....endlich kann ich ein paar Fotos hochladen. Sind eben fertig geworden.  
Das ist der "Größte" im Teich     
    und ein Teil der Bande
Seit Gestern habe ich neun Shubunkins und zwei Sarasas     die beiden "Neuen"


----------



## slavina (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Desimona,
die sind aber schön...
LG,
Tina


----------



## lotta (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Desimona,
schön, dass du die Fotos laden konntest.
Hast sehr hübsche Fische in deinem klaren Wasser, gratuliere


----------



## Desimona (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Sabine
Hallo Tina,
danke schön, ich bin auch ganz verliebt in die Bande. Heute habe ich einen 
Fischkindergarten eröffnet. Habe Nachwuchst in miniklein in meinem Teich gefunden  und die "Großen" fütter die auf! 
Jetzt habe ich auf Rat meines Fischhänders in Kevelaer mit 'ner Gardiene einen kleinen Bereich abgetrennt und darin die Winzlinge, die ich noch finden konnte eingesetzt. Ich hoffe denen gefällts und die werden bald groß.
Hat einer 'ne Ahnung wie lange es dauer, dass die mal so 5 cm haben - dann kann ich die  wieder frei lassen.
LG von Desimona


----------



## lotta (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Oh Desimona ich denke ,das wird wohl noch bis zum nächsten Frühjahr dauern...
Ich hab im letzten Spätsommer die ersten Fischbabys in meinem Teich entdeckt, sie dann zum Teil rausgefischt und mit den anderen in die Innenhälterung genommen...
Im Frühsommer dann, nach meiner Teicherweiterung,
habe ich sie wieder zurück gesetzt und nun wachsen sie , 
siehe die letzten Fotos von mir  etwas weiter oben.
(sie haben nun so ca zwischen 5 und 7cm Größe erreicht)
Die restlichen vom letzten Herbst im Teich verbliebenen MiniBabys, 
haben den Winter bei mir nicht überstanden.
Ich glaube, ich würde einige der  Babys, wenn sie dir wichtig sind, in eine Innenhälterung verfrachten und sie gut über den Winter pflegen.
Unsere neuerlich geschlüpften Babyfische, :shock wurden alle ratzeputz verspeist...
aber das war dann ok,denn ich möchte unseren Teich nicht überbevölkern.
(von den Letztjährigen ,hab ich vor einigen Wochen 7Stück, mehr hab ich nicht erwischt, 
an einen auch Fische verkaufenden Baumarkt abgegeben und nur 8 Jungfische behalten)
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück, und ebensoviel Freude  bei der Babyfisch Aufzucht,
 wie ich es hatte /habe


----------



## slavina (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Also mein Nachwuchs ist vom Frühjahr und ist jetzt ca 5cm groß.Da ich einen  Sonnenbarsch im Teich habe hält sich das mit dem Nachwuchs in Grenzen. Nur die kleinen Wakin Goldfische versuche ich wenn möglich erst in der Innenhälterung groß zu ziehen und setze sie ab einer bestimmten Grösse wieder in den Teich zurück. Dann sind sie zu groß für unseren __ Barsch . Der ist übrigens dieses Jahr recht bequem gewesen was die " Geburtenregulierung " betrifft. Ich glaube nächstes Jahr muß ich einen Teil der Fische abgeben. Sonst werden es doch zuviele !!!!
LG,
Tina

P.S. Wenn Du jetzt ganz kleine Fische hast werden einige im Teich sicherlich nicht über den Winter kommen .


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

moin Desimona,
schicke Fische hast Du da erworben...
es wird spannend werden ihre (Farb)-Entwicklung zu verfolgen


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hi Desimona,
wir haben seit 4,5 Jahren Shubunkin, 3 davon Grundfarbe hellblau.
Speziell einer davon ist mittlerweile fast dunkelblau/schwarz zu nennen.
Als wir sie kauften, waren sie mindestens schon im 3. Lebensjahr.
Auch die beiden anderen ändern immer mal wieder ein wenig ihre Pigmentierung,
keine Ahnung woran das liegt.
Die eher rotgrundigen dagegen halten ihre Farbverteilung konstanter,
so meine Beobachtung


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

... und dieser Hübsche weiß noch nicht so richtig
wohin er will... eher blau... oder doch lieber roter....
es bleibt spannend


----------



## libsy (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Wollte auch meine beiden Shubunkis mal zeigen und die anderen Fischis. Der mit dem roten Kopf (Shubunkhi) ist mein Lieblingsfisch.


----------



## Tyra3 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo,

Ich habe seit heute auch Goldfische und einen Shubunkin. Er/Sie  ist mein Lieblingsfisch 
Leider kann man den Fisch nicht richtig erkennen, aber er ist ganz rot mit schwarzen Punkten und Flecken und hat eine weiße Flosse.
LG Markus


----------



## Desimona (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Gerd,
schöööne Fisch und ein so schön klarer Teich 
Auf dem ersten Foto schaut es rechts so aus, als sei dein Teich von Felsen umringt. oder täuscht das?


----------



## Michael H (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Ich finde die Shubunkin's auch sehr schön , will ja komplett umstellen auf die , aber was mich am meisten Ärger't ist eure Wasser Qualität , ist schon ein wenig Gemein so klares awasser zuhaben :?
Aber ich bekomm das auch noch in den Griff...


----------



## libsy (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

@ Desimona  
Das täuscht, ist nur die Ufermatte mit Sand, dass die sich richtig bepflanzt, dass dauert noch. Unten sind ein paar größere Steine, da dort die Ufermatte etwas aufschwemmte.

Ich habe erst seid zwei Wochen wieder so klares Wasser, habe meinen Filter auf einen Eigenbaufilter umgestellt. 3 Tonnen, nun ist er wirklich klar.


----------



## Desimona (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hi Eva - Maria,
das is ja'n Ding!
Da sucht man sich hübsch gezeichnete Fischlis aus und hat dann am Ende (Jahre später) 
ganz andere im Teich. Hoffentlich erkenne ich mein nach dem "Winterschlaf" noch wieder.


----------



## Desimona (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Gerd,
was hast du denn für eine Ufermatte? - sowas kenne ich gar nicht. 
Was is'n das für'n Material?


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

moin zusammen,
ob ihr wohl so nett seid und eure "Sauerstoff-Fragen" in "Teich und Technik" diskutiert... sonst muss Christine wieder "hinter uns herräumen" und Beiträge verschieben,
danke und schönen Sonntag wünsche ich


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Danke, Eva-Maria!

Ich hab es jetzt mal :move
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40170

Ich hoffe, es kann jetzt wieder das eigentliche Thema behandelt werden 

Ach, Desimona, kennst Du schon unsere Suchfunktion oben rechts? 
Da gib doch mal "Ufermatte" ein und schau, was passiert.


----------



## Michael H (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hier mal meine 3 Neuzugänge ................


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

....die sind ja sehr hübsch! Solche mag ich auch ehr gern und habe ich auch im teich, allerdings wechselt einer jetzt von blau auf hell... aber wie findet Ihr denn diese drei Schönheiten hier? Nach denen habe ich sehr lange gesucht und ich hoffe sie wachsen schnell...
LG Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hi Michael und Ina,
schön, dass auch ihre eure Fische zeigt....
langsam kriegen wir ja richtig Arten- und Farbenvielfalt hier 
Ina, ich muss jetzt einfach mal ahnungslos fragen.... um welche Varietät handelt es sich denn bei Deinen 3 Hübschen?


----------



## libsy (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

@Desimona

Von Naturagart ist die Ufermatte, halt eingesandet.


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Eva-Maria!
Ich muss leider gestehen, dass ich überhaupt nicht auf das Schild am Verkaufsbecken geachtet habe...vielleicht war auch gar keines dran. Ich war so aufgeregt endlich die gelborange-weißen gefunden zu haben!  An den anderen Becken standen Komet-Goldfische, Canario-Goldfische und Sarasa. Da sie zweifarbig sind, glaube ich eher an Sarasa-Goldfische, nur halt nicht mit rot sondern gelb bzw. orange gemustert.Einer von ihnen hat sogar einen Doppelschleierschwanz. Die anderen Varietäten kenne ich im Handel eigentlich nur einfarbig. Aber ich lasse mich gern von den Experten korrigieren!
LG Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo
Auch von mir ein paar Bilder von meiner "Rasselbande". 
Hi, Ina, ich stell auch hier meinen kleinen "Schwarzen", nach dem Du gefragt hattest, mit rein.
Der kleine dicke Schwarze, den Du damals gesehen hast, ist wahrscheinlich leider der Nachbarskatze zum Opfer gefallen. Er lag eines Tages auf dem Rasen  und war ganz zerrupft!) 
LG
Goldkäferchen.
Deine Fischis gefallen mir sehr gut, ganz zart


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Käferchen!
da hast Du ja wirklich eine wunderhübsche Rasselbande! Und scheinbar auch so fast jede Züchtung dabei, die man so bekommen kann...  schade um Deinen schwarzen!  Aber ich kenne das, die Lieblinge verliert man immer mal wieder. Bei mir hat es neulich einen schönen Shubunkin mit nem Sonnenbrand dahingerafft, der mochte sich wohl nicht im Schatten verstecken. Sein gelber Kopf wurde ganz rosa und dann lebte er nur noch ein paar Tage... ein ähnlicher hatte einen tödlichen Unfall, als er bei Tauwetter über die Scholle gespült wurde, hab ihn leider erst sehr spät entdeckt und ihn zurück ins feie Wasser getan. er lebte zwar noch einige Tage, war aber zu sehr angeschlagen.... die weißen mit Schleier vertragen auch die Kälte schlechter musste ich feststellen, und alles was super groß und farbenfroh ist, das fällt als erstes dem __ Reiher zum Opfer.... aber davor bin ich seit 2 Jahren ganz gut geschützt. nur die ganz einfachen vermehren sich wie verrückt...
LG Ina


----------



## Desimona (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

@ Danke dir Gerd 
Deine sah auf dem Foto halt so anders aus. Jetzt weiß ich Bescheid!


----------



## Desimona (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Ach Christine..........
.. es ging speziell um die von Gerd


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hi, Ina
Gibt's das, daß Fische Sonnenbrand kriegen.Ich denke, sie hauen ab ins tiefere wasser :?
Gott sei dank, ist hier auch noch kein __ Fischreiher aufgetaucht.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

naja, weiße Beluga-Wale können jedenfalls Sonnenbrand kriegen, aber die haben ja keine Schuppen. Helle Fischen mit Schuppen können das meines Wissens auch. Der Shubunkin hatte jedenfalls einen hellen Kopf, der neulich ganz rosa wurde...
LG Ina


----------



## Michael H (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Heute ist mir der ins Netz gegangen . Was meint ihr __ Goldfisch oder Shubunkin . Ich hoffe doch Letzteres ....


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

hi Michael,
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, handelt es sich bei dem Burschen
um einen "gemeinen __ Goldfisch", Varietät Calico-__ Schleierschwanz.
Er muss in mindestens 1 m Tiefe draußen überwintern.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Mein "Umfärber", immer weniger schwarz,
aber vll. behält er ja wenigstens seine "schwarze Schnut".


----------



## Michael H (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Also doch __ Goldfisch , nunja trotzdem ein Schöner Bursche.
Das mit dem 1 Meter Überwintern wollte ich eigendlich nicht lesen ......


----------



## slavina (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Michael,
sieht mir aber nicht nach gewöhnlichen __ Goldfisch aus.....eher __ Schleierschwanz Mix. Bist Du sicher das der im Teich überwintern kann ? 
Eva-Maria ich glaube das schwarz wird er gänzlich verlieren. Eigentlich schade !


----------



## Michael H (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Ich werde mein Möglichstes tun das das klappt ..


----------



## Desimona (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

@ Michael,
....... wirklich hübscher Bursche. Sag....... erkenne ich da eine geteilte Schwanzflosse? 
oder täuscht das?
Wenn ja .... so von oben betrachtet, sieht der Körper aus wie einer der Fische meines Nachbarn --> das ist ein Wakin - den hat er selber auch nicht in seinen Teich gesetzt. Ist eine Nachwuchsproduktion aus __ Goldfisch und Shubunkin -> wie er sagt. Da waren wohl viele versch. Großeltern im Genpool.


----------



## Michael H (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Ne er hat keine geteilte Schwanzflosse , täuscht vielleicht ein wenig auf dem Bild .
Nunja ist ein Schöner Bursche , bin mal gespannt wie er aussieht wenn er Groß ist .


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Moin zusammen,
er wird immer mehr orange.... wirklich schade, dass er den Schwarzanteil augenscheinlich gänzlich verlieren wird...


----------



## Michael H (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Das find ich auch Blöd an den Shubunkin's , das man irgendwann , wenn die keine Lust mehr haben 3 farbig rumzuschwimmen , einfach Rot/Orange werden . 
Aber ansonsten ein sehr schöner Fisch.


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Michael,
der "Umfärber" war vorher wildfarben,
Tendenz schwarz..... dann begann er orange zu färben,
jeden Tag ein wenig mehr.
Schade, meinethalben hätt' der gern orange-schwarz bleiben dürfen


----------



## Springmaus (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo,

die Umfärber sind ja auch Goldfische.

 shubis bleiben doch bunt? oder wie meint der Michael das ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Wir haben (nur) Sarasa und Shubunkin im Teich, beides "Edel-__ Goldfisch-Varietäten".
Der Umfärber schaut mir nach "gemeinem Goldfisch" aus.... allerdings wie soll der in den Teich gekommen sein? Er könnte also höchstens als Laich mit Pflanzen eingeschleppt worden sein.... nur wir haben auch schon seit 3 Jahren keine "Fremdpflanze" mehr eingesetzt, also aus fischbesetzten Teichen....
Und ein Mix aus Sarasa x Shubunkin.... kann das "gemeinen Goldfisch" (back to the roots) geben  ich glaube eher nicht
Sei's wie es ist, er darf bleiben. Er hat sich gut in den Schwarm integriert.

Doris, meines Wissens sind Shubis bunt und bleiben es auch, wenn auch nur marginal teilweise.


----------



## Michael H (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Mein Größter Und Ältester Shubunkin ist etwa 3 Jahre alt , war immer schön Blau/Weiß/Rot . Jetzt hat er angefangen sich Umzufärben auf ober Schwarz und unten Orange/Rot .
Mal sehn wie das weiter geht ...?


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Der Umfärber schaut mir nach "gemeinem __ Goldfisch" aus.... allerdings wie soll der in den Teich gekommen sein?


Hallo Eva-Maria,
ich vermute, dass Shubunkin nicht wirklich reinerbig sind, also in einem Wurf durchaus Exemplare dabei sein können, die wie Goldfische aussehen.
Es würde mich wirklich interessieren, ob meine Vermutung zutreffen könnte.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

.. so schaut er mittlerweile aus,
noch hat er ein wenig Schwarz drin


----------



## Michael H (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Vom Shubunkin zum Normalen __ Goldfisch


----------



## Springmaus (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo Michael H


rh  so is das eben mit den Fischis!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*



Springmaus schrieb:


> Hallo Michael H
> 
> 
> rh  so is das eben mit den Fischis!



Hi,

vor allem weil man nie so recht weiß was für Farbformen unter den Vorfahren munter miteinander gefischelt haben. Da kann schon der Farbschlag  von Großeltern, Urgroßeltern ect. durchkommen. (selbst die ursprünglich Naturfärbung kommt nach 1000 Jahren Goldfischzucht immer noch zum Vorschein - und das nicht mal zu knapp)

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hallo
Hab mal ein Foto hinbekommen wo man auch was erkennen kann.
Hier in der Mitte seht ihr meinen Großen Ehemaligen Shubunkin , vorher war er Schön blau , weiß , rot . Und im Moment oben Schwarz unten Orange , wird auch nicht mehr lange dauern bis er ein Normaler __ Goldfisch ist ....


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2014)

Habe vor ein paar Jahren extra ein paar Jungfische in mm größe gesucht. Die waren von Geburt an farbig.....oder eben schon mit 3 mm, wo man die Fischies Erkennen konnte. Farbe war wie bei einem __ Shubunkin mit Schwarz und Weiß und Rot......jetzt sind es zwei ganz Weiß geworden und vier sind normal __ Goldfisch rot.
Was mich Intressieren wird ist auf jeden Fall ob die Jungfische von denen auch gleich Farbe zeigen. Normale Goldfische sind erst Schwarz.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Apr. 2014)

Totto,
wir haben auch ca. 10 __ Shubunkin, von Jungfisch bis mindestens 6 Jahre alt.
Sie wechseln samt und sonders jedes Jahr die Farbe, manche mehr andere weniger....
2 von ihnen waren mal hellblau/rot/weiß.... werden jedes Jahr etwas dunkler,
also dunkelblau bis schwarz.
Bin mal gespannt wohin die Reise gehen wird dieses Jahr


----------



## Kamilah (19. Mai 2014)

Meine Damen und Herren befinden sich ja im Moment im "Notteich", da der große noch nicht ganz fertig ist. Trotzdem ist die Bande seit gestern offensichtlich übelst in Hochzeitsstimmung. Es wird gejagt, bedrängt und die Pflanzen leiden auch gerade etwas


----------



## Dangaras (19. Mai 2014)

Hier meine Rasselbande
hoffe kann noch bessere Bilder nachliefern
1 __ Shubunkin
1 Sarasa
1 Zitronen Goldie
1 normaler Goldie


----------



## Kamilah (3. Juni 2014)




----------



## krallowa (4. Juni 2014)

Hier mal etwas von mir,

Goldis, Schubis und ein paar kleine Kois gemeinsam beim Fressen.


----------



## slavina (4. Juni 2014)

Hier noch einige Fotos von meiner Rasselbande,
hatte vor einigen Wochen ein paar Fische rausgefangen weil ich sie abgegeben habe. Sollen ja nicht zuviele werden....


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Juni 2014)

moin Tina,
wie viele Fische sind es denn insgesamt?
Im Profil steht "wenige".... und das bei 18.000 Liter... 
Und Sonnenbarsch hast Du auch lt. Profil, hält der Dir denn
den Bestand nicht kurz... von wegen Laich = yum, yum?


----------



## slavina (4. Juni 2014)

Hi Eva Maria,
also insgesamt sind es jetzt ca 18 Goldfische , allerdings flitzen da immer noch einige kleine vom letzten Jahr rum.
Der eine Sonnenbarsch hat das nicht geschafft. Habe mir dieses Jahr noch einen Sonnenbarsch zugelegt ( Es sind zwei weibliche da gibt es keinen Nachwuchs  ) , jetzt sollte es gehen. Hatte letztes Jahr den Fehler gemacht und die Fische wohl etwas zu gut gefüttert. Da ist auch immer etwas Futter für Freund Sonnenbarsch abgefallen, besonders Mehlwürmer........
Dieses Jahr habe ich dann ein paar der großen Fische abgegeben und einen Teil des Nachwuchses vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Juni 2014)

hi Tina,
joo... auf Mehlwürmer stehen sie... alle 
Ob Sonnenbarsch, Shubi, Sarasa oder Teichfrösche.... alles kommt an und bettelt!
Drück' Dir die Daumen, dass es sich tatsächlich um 2 weibliche __ Barsche handelt.
Unsere "Jungs" leben jetzt die 3. Saison zusammen, definitiv Jungs


----------



## ingo 66 (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
kennt Ihr den hier?
http://www.hippocampus-bildarchiv.com/tier_1160_Carassiusauratus(com.Goldf.black-white,Panda).htm
Hab ich noch nie in"echt"gesehen.....

Grüße


----------



## Springmaus (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo

man man der is aber


----------



## chris86 (10. Juni 2014)

Hier 2 meiner Lieblinge


----------

